# Impact Soundworks releases Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud! New demos & intro price extended



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 23, 2014)

*Product Page - Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud*

In 2012 we unveiled the first of our *Plectra Series* instruments, the 8-string acoustic bouzouki. This Kontakt library, produced by Dimitris Plagiannis, has become one of our most popular products and set a new standard for depth, playability, and realism in non-Western sampled instruments. We're now delighted to announce a new library produced by Dimitris, *Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud*, available NOW! 

Background

The history of the oud (sometimes spelled _ud_ or _'ud_) extends back to antiquity, having been referenced in writings over a thousand (!) years old. It is a fretless, stringed acoustic instrument that has been used in both Middle Eastern and European music for many centuries, and is now played all over the world. The instrument we sampled for this library is a custom-made, double soundboard Turkish oud by master craftsman http://www.oudmaster.com/custom-doubles.php (Faruk Türünz). The instrument was performed by http://www.oud.eclipse.co.uk/varveris.html (Stelios Varveris) and recorded using pristine Neumann and AKG mics through an SSL console in a treated studio room.

The Library

To achieve the goal of creating the best oud library possible, *Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud* was recorded using an impeccably crafted instrument, with the best recording gear, in a top-notch studio, by a virtuosic player. Now that the instrument is almost done, it is not hyperbole to say that *Plectra Series 4* is the most deeply-sampled, best-sounding virtual oud - period. 

With over 3,800+ WAV samples, true legato, and meticulous RR+dynamic layers, no details were spared in the recording process. Much like the 8-string acoustic bouzouki, our oud is very easy to play. No keyswitches or MIDI CCs beyond the modwheel are necessary to achieve very realistic performances. With the built-in UI, you can use either Western tuning, preset microtuning (non-Western) scales OR create your own tuning/scales.


Feature List

* 6 course / 11 string fretless Turkish oud w/ 3,800+ detailed 24bit WAV samples
* All notes on all strings sampled + triggered via intelligent positioning script
* Sustain (up/down picks), hammer-on/pull-off articulations
* Glissando and tremolo articulations
* Two microphones for top + body with independent mix controls
* Elegant user interface with easy & straightforward playability
* Advanced tweaking options for position/finger + string behavior
* Powerful microtuning script for authentic non-Western music + performances
* Chords patch with major, minor + fifth chords
* Built-in EQ, compressor & reverb controls







Demos

[flash width=500 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/playlists/52197806&amp;color=ff6600&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_comments=true[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/isworks/sets/ple ... rkish-oud/

Price & Release

*Release Date*: *AVAILABLE NOW, click here!*http://impactsoundworks.com/products/world/plectra-series-4-turkish-oud/
*Price*: $99 intro / $119 MSRP

Library Page / Purchase

*http://impactsoundworks.com/products/world/plectra-series-4-turkish-oud/*

Videos

Library walkthrough / overview by yours truly:



Playthrough of "Kum tarafından kör" by Abel Vegas. This incredible MIDI was recorded live, one take, no editing.



Playthrough of "Huseyni Taksim" demo - this MIDI is included with the library, too.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks announces Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud, coming soon!*

:shock: ... :shock: ... :shock: ...  ... :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D
How long have I waited for this day


----------



## ysnyvz (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks announces Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud, coming soon!*

I don't know what to say. You made me so happy :D


----------



## jtenney (Sep 23, 2014)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Robym (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks announces Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud, coming soon!*

sounds veeeeeeeery interesting ))


----------



## Kuusniemi (Sep 24, 2014)

Oooouuuu.... *drools like an idiot*


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Sep 24, 2014)

Sounds amazing! Definite must buy...


----------



## Niah (Sep 24, 2014)

Tough instrument to nail but so far the demos sound great.


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice!!!!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks announces Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud, coming soon!*

Yes!! =o 

Sounds amazing!


----------



## musophrenic (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks announces Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud, coming soon!*

I keep throwing my wallet at the screen, but nothing's happening. Now I just have a broken monitor.


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks announces Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud, coming soon!*

Amazing!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 25, 2014)

Sounds great!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks announces Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud, coming soon!*

Dimitris and I are very happy to hear all the enthusiasm for this instrument! We've put up a new demo by Mr. Plagannis, this time showing the oud in a more modern + dressed context. Check out "Night Ark" below:

[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/169526418&amp;color=ff6600&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_comments=true[/flash]

Also, as a bonus patch with the library, you can expect some pre-recorded strums as well (major, minor, and fifths)


----------



## Robym (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks announces Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud, coming soon!*



musophrenic @ Thu Sep 25 said:


> I keep throwing my wallet at the screen, but nothing's happening. Now I just have a broken monitor.



Your wallet teleported through your screen out of mine and now i will get the Oud for me and you o-[][]-o


----------



## Niah (Sep 27, 2014)

In the demo "Night Ark" where is the frame drum from? Any library from impactsoundworks?


----------



## mk282 (Sep 27, 2014)

Probably Forest Frame Drums?

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/un ... ame-drums/


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 28, 2014)

Not 100% FFD but it is being used there!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks announces Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud, coming soon!*

Fantastic news. Have been waiting on a decent oud.


----------



## Jonathan Moray (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks announces Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud, coming soon!*

Sounds sooooo good! And if Impact Soundworks history is anything to go by the price will also be mind blowingly awesome! Will just have to tell my girlfriend that we're gonna have to skip eating out for like a _*week*_. :wink:
Home cooked food is the best anyway. 8)


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks announces Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud, coming soon!*

It's the first half of October now :D


----------



## simonmac (Oct 4, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks announces Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud, coming soon!*



Lode_Runner @ 2014-10-04 said:


> It's the first half of October now :D



... and will unfortunately remain so until 15th October or thereabouts :wink: Still, as they say, anticipation is the source of all pleasure...


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 4, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks announces Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud, coming soon!*

I know, just bumping the thread to let zircon and Dimitris know we're still hungry for this.


----------



## kfirpr (Oct 4, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks announces Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud, coming soon!*



Lode_Runner @ Sat Oct 04 said:


> I know, just bumping the thread to let zircon and Dimitris know we're still hungry for this.


+1


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 6, 2014)

We hear you loud and clear  The library is ALMOST complete! Check out the new demos added today by composers Abel Vegas, Frank Herrlinger, and Nicolas Felix. Absolutely brilliant work by each, from Abel's traditional "Aksam Namazi", to Frank's modern hybrid "Out of Bounds", and Nicolas' cinematic "The Buried Gates of Atlantis".

[flash width=500 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/playlists/52197806&amp;color=ff6600&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_comments=true[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/isworks/sets/ple ... rkish-oud/

You can see a shot of the inspiring and clean UI in the original post, too.

Lastly, we are announcing the price of the library: *$99* as an introductory offer to all customers, and a list price of *$119*. We hope you'll find this to be quite reasonable given the caliber and depth of sampling!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Oct 6, 2014)

The new demos sound great!

I still can't believe this Oud is finally coming. Absolutely brilliant! :D


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 6, 2014)

Andrew, don't forget to add URL links to your sound demos for people reading this on non-Flash devices.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorry about that, Ned - added. We gotta petition Fred to allow HTML5 embedding...


----------



## Dan Mott (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh...... no.......


----------



## Dan Mott (Oct 7, 2014)

Is there controllable vibrato?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 7, 2014)

Of course! Authentic recorded vibrato via modwheel.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks announces Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud, price announced + new demos galore!*

Just listened to the new demo by Kurt M. Landre' - which is mainly just the oud and percussion - great work. It's also how demos for such a product should be done IMHO - not buried in a mix full of elements which are foreign to the library itself. 
Thank you Andrew for the hard work which must have gone into this - and for making available a high quality KONTAKT library (at last) dedicated to this noble instrument.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks announces Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud, price announced + new demos galore!*

I have the Koto, and Sitar and always like your work, these new Plectra instruments sound awesome.
What is the bowed String sound you are using, I would also love the hear more of that one.
Does it come in the World Bundle, or Plectra Bundle.

Thanks, Nice Work Andrew.


----------



## kmlandre (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks announces Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud, price announced + new demos galore!*



Josquin @ Thu Oct 09 said:


> Just listened to the new demo by Kurt M. Landre' - which is mainly just the oud and percussion - great work. It's also how demos for such a product should be done IMHO - not buried in a mix full of elements which are foreign to the library itself.



Thank you, Josquin. Both PERC+ and this Turkish Oud made it very easy to just "play" and enjoy the sound. The hard work was already done - I just had to splat a bunch of dots on the page and voila! - I'm a master Oud player...



> Thank you Andrew for the hard work which must have gone into this - and for making available a high quality KONTAKT library (at last) dedicated to this noble instrument.



+1 here! It's a beautiful library to work with, both visually and sonic-wise. I barely had to change any settings on the default patch - that's pretty much how it came out of the box. It's just that easy to use...

Kurt M. Landre'
https://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks releases Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud! [$99 Intro]*

Happy Turkish Oud release day everyone! The library is now available. :mrgreen:

*http://impactsoundworks.com/products/world/plectra-series-4-turkish-oud/*

I'm very happy to hear all the positive feedback from the demos, and I think you will agree with Kurt that this is a stunning playable instrument right out of the box. Dimitris deserves all the credit for his fantastic work editing and programming the library.

We also have several new demos you may have missed including "St. Brides Bay" by Henning Nugel just posted day, all of which show the incredible versatility of this instrument.

I'm also planning on recording a video in the next few days giving a real-time walkthrough of the instrument, articulations, and interface. Stay (micro)tuned!



> What is the bowed String sound you are using, I would also love the hear more of that one.
> Does it come in the World Bundle, or Plectra Bundle.



I'm afraid that is not one of ours, though we DO want to do bowed instruments...


----------



## thebob (Oct 11, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks releases Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud! [$99 Intro]*

dreaming about an Oud for so long.. I wondered if a/this VI could help..

Well, I've been chorusing with my midified Gibson SG for an hour and it's a mix of =o and o=? 
SO COOL, really, thanx a lot guyz !!!


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 11, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks releases Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud! [$99 Intro]*

Just bought it.
Before I could come back here the link came to my email fast as greased lightning.
Thanks so much.
This is far better than my ancient Origins Oud.

Didn't ask before if it was NCW but knowing you I am sure it is.


Cheers


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 11, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks releases Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud! [$99 Intro]*

Wow, it's already downloaded too... >8o 
I use IDM but you must have a pretty high bandwidth connection on your end.
I was suppose to chart out songs today, screw that.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 11, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks releases Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud! [$99 Intro]*

Excellente Trabajo....

I don't know how you got such a killer Glissando and the way it can be sustained long enough to add a fake LFO Vibrato is beautiful.
I gotta kick the sand out of my shoes and get back to work as I bought a Persian Ney to go allow with this and got lost in Aug 5 land.

ANkyu


----------



## Mika31sens (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks releases Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud! [$99 Intro]*

Great sound. Could you post a video to see the play live ?
For example the demo :Huseyni Taksim. Is it possible in live ?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks releases Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud! [$99 Intro]*

Sure thing - two videos showing what this instrument can do!

First, here's my own walkthrough of the library. I go through all the articulations and features, with live playing - no sequencing / MIDI etc.



Next, here's the playback of the Huseyni Taksim demo. The MIDI is included with the library, too.



Also, please enjoy the new demo "Showdown" by Brad Jerkins!

[flash width=500 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/playlists/52197806&amp;color=ff6600&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_comments=true[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/isworks/sets/ple ... rkish-oud/


----------



## Mika31sens (Oct 15, 2014)

*Re: Impact Soundworks releases Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud! [$99 Intro] New demo, video walkthrough & MIDI playbac*

I've bought it. Fantastic !!! >8o It's really an instrument very realistic and playable.

Thank you for midis demos. All the others builders should give midi demos. 
Is it possible to have files convolutions? If we want use the same for all instruments in a project ...

A little flat : It lacks a volume knob for vibrato's noise

I dream that you make a double bass very playable, kind Avishai Cohen.
When ???????? :D


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words! Please email me about the IRs (aaversa dot isw at gmail dot com) and I'll see what we can do. 

With regard to vibrato noise, you mean independent control for the NOISE of the vibrato vs. the actual pitch wavering? I believe both are in the same recording...


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 20, 2014)

We have today a brilliant new demo by composer Abel Vegas entitled "Kum Tarafından Kör". The video below shows his solo MIDI sequence played back in real-time using the DEFAULT patch of the instrument. No special settings, no layering. What makes this MIDI truly incredible is that this was an *unedited, improvised, one-take live performance*.



Even though I knew this instrument was very playable and realistic out of the box, I was stunned at Abel's performance here which again uses nothing but the default patch and a bit of modwheel. 

*Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud* can be purchased at our website for just $99!

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/wo ... rkish-oud/


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 28, 2014)

New demo today by Max Zhdanov! I really like this one, as I love ALL things "Sherlock"  

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/174235510&amp;color=ff6600&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_comments=true[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/isworks/moriarty ... urkish-oud

The Turkish Oud is still available at intro pricing for a little longer. If you haven't checked out some of the great videos we have for the library, just scroll up OR check the first post for walkthroughs & playthroughs.


----------

